# Enfin, l'Ordre nouveau!



## bobbynountchak (14 Octobre 2006)

Amis macg&#233;ens, pr&#233;parez-vous &#224; la liesse!!

En ces temps de recrutement, mon collaborateur et n&#233;anmoins ami Ed_the_Head et moi-m&#234;me avons le plaisir de vous annoncer l&#8217;envoi tout r&#233;cent d&#8217;une double candidature de mod&#233;rateurs &#224; notre bien-aim&#233; administrateur : Benjamin (qui doit d&#8217;ailleurs avoir une belle gueule de bois ce matin).

Il va sans dire que ce n&#8217;est qu&#8217;une question d&#8217;heures, avant que notre investiture ne soit effective. En effet, nos r&#233;f&#233;rences sont solides, notre s&#233;rieux n&#8217;est plus &#224; prouver, et nous faisons aveugl&#233;ment confiance au discernement de notre ador&#233; administrateur : Benjamin (qui je l&#8217;esp&#232;re a pens&#233; &#224; acheter quelques boites d&#8217;asp&#233;gic 1000)

Vous l&#8217;aurez tous remarqu&#233;, Amok, BackCat et Nephou, s&#8217;ils ont eu leur heure de gloire, manquent cruellement de poigne. M&#234;me si nous les appr&#233;cions &#224; leur juste valeur coucou: coll&#232;gues! ) il faut bien avouer que ce n&#8217;est plus &#231;a... Mais &#231;a va changer! Bient&#244;t la rel&#232;ve sera l&#224;! 
Tremblez marauds, faquins, butors de pieds-plats ridicules! Les fauteurs de trouble peuvent avoir les fesses qui font bravo! 
D&#233;s demain, le premier qui d&#233;conne, c&#8217;est averto, double ban et humiliation publique! On aura le droit, notre tout puissant administrateur, Benjamin (qui pense, j&#8217;esp&#232;re, &#224; renouveler r&#233;guli&#232;rement l&#8217;eau fraiche qui imbibe la serviette enveloppant ses tempes) nous a donn&#233; carte blanche.
Enfin il va le faire, quoi, c&#8217;est tout comme.

Donc r&#233;jouis toi petit peuple! 
Tu seras enfin en paix toi, oui, toi l&#8217;honn&#234;te posteur sans cesse importun&#233; par les railleries de quelques rigolos. Finis les cdb rouges au cassoulet, les tableaux de bord pourris d&#8217;images pornographiques, les profils publics squatt&#233;s!
La paix va enfin revenir en ces lieux, gr&#226;ce &#224; vos serviteurs : Ed et Bobby (mais attention, il faudra nous appeler par nos noms en entier, avec &#8220;monsieur&#8221; devant &#224; chaque fois, hein), les Starsky et Hutch de macg&#233;. 

Merci de votre attention les petits amis. 


_(Pour les immunit&#233;s diplomatiques, &#231;a commence d&#233;s maintenant. Envoyez simplement un RIB &#224; Ed_the_Head par voie priv&#233;e.)_


----------



## tirhum (14 Octobre 2006)

...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Octobre 2006)

Nous acceptons &#233;galement le paiement en liquide. Dollar et Euro accept&#233;s, le franc suisse est bien entendu refus&#233;. 

Je tiens &#224; remercier Benjamin par avance pour la confiance qu'il m'accorde, ainsi qu'&#224; mon &#233;quipier, Bobby.


----------



## r0m1 (14 Octobre 2006)

Une belle image vaut mieux qu'un long discours, merci à cette réaction rapide de la part thirum...  


euh.....sinon, pour les rib, on s'arrange après..... ​


----------



## krystof (14 Octobre 2006)

Le vocabulaire, les termes techniques et les menaces sont d&#233;j&#224; l&#224;. C'est un bon d&#233;but.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Octobre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> Une belle image vaut mieux qu'un long discours, merci à cette réaction rapide de la part thirum...
> 
> 
> euh.....sinon, pour les rib, on s'arrange après..... ​


r0m1, t'es le premier sur ma liste. 

Et le premier &#224; la droit &#224; un bonus! Une pizza avec son ban de 6 mois.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Finis les cdb rouges au cassoulet, les tableaux de bord pourris d&#8217;images pornographiques, les profils publics squatt&#233;s!



*DANS TES R&#202;VES, ORDURE!!!*  

Tu l'auras cherch&#233;... Je postule aussi :style:


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> r0m1, t'es le premier sur ma liste.
> 
> Et le premier &#224; la droit &#224; un bonus! Une pizza avec son ban de 6 mois.


en effet, mon cher Ed.
Il va sans dire que toute remarque d&#233;sobligeante sera d'ores et d&#233;j&#224; not&#233;e et class&#233;e pour plus tard. 





edit : sanction compte double pour les remarques d&#233;sobligeantes en rouge.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> _(des insanit&#233;s, bient&#244;t interdites... )_
> 
> Tu l'auras cherch&#233;... Je postule aussi :style:


Nous avons donc des concurrents, Bobby et moi. C'est tr&#232;s bien. Notre nomination n'en aura que plus de valeur.


----------



## Vésuve (14 Octobre 2006)

moi aussi, cv envoyé+ lettre de menaces, histoire de mettre un peu la pression. J'attend plus qu'une convocation pour aller chercher mes galons verts.


----------



## r0m1 (14 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> r0m1, t'es le premier sur ma liste.
> 
> Et le premier à la droit à un bonus! Une pizza avec son ban de 6 mois.





bobbynountchak a dit:


> en effet, mon cher Ed.
> Il va sans dire que toute remarque désobligeante sera d'ores et déjà notée et classée pour plus tard.
> 
> 
> ...



De toute façon les modos c'est des f...... non rien


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Nous avons donc des concurrents, Bobby et moi. C'est très bien. Notre nomination n'en aura que plus de valeur.



Tu veux plutôt dire que notre victoire n'en sera que plus éclatante. 




r0m1 a dit:


> non rien



Je préfère...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2006)

Vésuve a dit:


> moi aussi, cv envoyé+ lettre de menaces, histoire de mettre un peu la pression. J'attend plus qu'une convocation pour aller chercher mes galons verts.


&#199;a, c'est vraiment la plus grosse connerie de ce fil ! F&#233;licitations... 
Quel mytho !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> ...les Starsky et Hutch de macgé. ...



 :rateau: 
J'aurais plutôt  dit les "Jobi et Joba", les "Pit et Rik" voir les "Simon et Gartfunkel"... mais bon...    



Vésuve a dit:


> moi aussi, cv envoyé+ lettre de menaces...



Lui, c'est un boys band à lui tout seul... un cendrier froid qui se prend pour un volcan...   :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (14 Octobre 2006)

Macg&#233;, nouvel &#233;tat totalitaire ?  

Qu'importe, tous ces jeunes chiens fous assoiff&#233;s de pouvoir et d'autorit&#233;, anim&#233;s d'un ardent d&#233;sir d'exprimer une virilit&#233; &#233;clatante et refoul&#233;e finiront bien par se bouffer entre eux, *et alors viendra le r&#234;gne de nous autre, les petits, les sans-grade ! *


Tremblez, &#244; Hy&#232;nes putrides, votre heure viendra ! 



_Enfin l&#224; encore, je dis &#231;a, je dis rien moi, hein..._


----------



## r0m1 (14 Octobre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> :rateau:
> J'aurais plutôt  dit les "Jobi et Joba", les "Pit et Rik" voir les "Simon et Gartfunkel"... mais bon...



J'aurais pensé à Quick et Flupke ou Tic et Tac...


----------



## fredintosh (14 Octobre 2006)

Ils &#233;taient pas trois, les pieds nickel&#233;s ? 

Qui manque-t-il ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Octobre 2006)

Pérorez, pérorez!

J'ai noté tous les noms...


----------



## NED (14 Octobre 2006)

Zon déjà même pas trouvé moyen d'être maître du château alors modos......excusez moi mais
*JE RIGOLE BIEN FORT !!!!*

:rateau:


----------



## La mouette (14 Octobre 2006)

Je me réjouis de vous compter parmi l'élite de MacGé.

De plus je ne comprend pas votre refus du poste d'administrateur...  

Quelle modestie ..:love: 

Le renommée mondiale de MacGé va devenir cosmique grâce à vous ...


----------



## NED (14 Octobre 2006)

On leur remet leur camisole, là, les 2 tif et tondu?
Ou on les laisse encore un peu jouer dans le bac à sable de l'asile......


----------



## La mouette (14 Octobre 2006)

Il ne faut surtout pas qu'ils se reproduisent...

C'est bien connu, le statut de modérateur facilite grandement l'approche sexuelle , et donc la procréation ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> De plus je ne comprend pas votre refus du poste d'administrateur...
> 
> Quelle modestie ..:love:



Oui, de la modestie, bien s&#251;r, mais surtout trop de travail...
Et nous savons que notre t&#226;che de modo sera bien assez lourde.

Tiens, regarde : on a m&#234;me pas encore commenc&#233; qu'on doit d&#233;j&#224; bannir r0m1 et Ned.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Octobre 2006)

Ils ont leur place comme modérateurs... ici ...   :love:


----------



## fredintosh (14 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Et nous savons que notre *tâche de modo* sera bien assez *lourde*.



Tu insultes déjà ton coéquipier Ed ?


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Nous acceptons également le paiement en liquide. Dollar et Euro acceptés, le franc suisse est bien entendu refusé.
> 
> Je tiens à remercier Benjamin par avance pour la confiance qu'il m'accorde, ainsi qu'à mon équipier, Bobby.



ça fait plus gomez et tavares  votre truc


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tremblez marauds, faquins, butors de pieds-plats ridicules!


Tu fais tes courses chez Rostand mon cur ? 


La mouette a dit:


> De plus je ne comprend pas votre refus du poste d'administrateur...


Ça c'est différent. benjamin me le doit. Il sait pourquoi.


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ça c'est différent. benjamin me le doit. Il sait pourquoi.




la je m'insurge ... je m'offusque ... ce poste je le réclame a corps et a cris depuis des années (a l'époque tu venait de crée l'homme ...)


----------



## Patamach (14 Octobre 2006)

UNE PIPE ET UN MARS 	 	© AUSSI?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> la je m'insurge ... je m'offusque ... ce poste je le réclame a corps et a cris depuis des années (a l'époque tu venait de crée l'homme ...)


Tu t'insurges et c'est ton droit. Mais moi je mérite.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> UNE PIPE ET UN MARS 	 	© AUSSI?


Pour patienter, je ne dis pas non.


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu fais tes courses chez Rostand mon cur ?



Je savais que tu reconnaitrais. 
Ton goût certain pour la bonne littérature te vaudra probablement d'être épargné . 

Note que ce n'est pas le cas de Patamach et du concombre, dont les noms viennent de se rajouter à notre liste.


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu t'insurges et c'est ton droit. Mais moi je mérite.



note pour moi même : bannir docevil et me faire apôtre avant la fin des osti(lité) :rose


----------



## La mouette (14 Octobre 2006)

Est-ce qu'un fraîchement banni peut-être modo ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ton go&#251;t certain pour la bonne litt&#233;rature te vaudra probablement d'&#234;tre &#233;pargn&#233; .


Ah mais il n'y avait pas que de la litt&#233;rature dans ton post. J'y ai m&#234;me reconnu tes fesses faisant bravo... 
Pour ce qui est d'&#234;tre &#233;pargn&#233;, je te rappelle d'ailleurs qu'une ronde vaut deux blanches, et qu'une fois administrateur ton post&#233;rieur n'a pas fini d'applaudir, mod&#233;rateur...


----------



## Patamach (14 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu t'insurges et c'est ton droit. Mais moi je m&#233;rite.



Pour le mars on peut s'arranger.
Pour le reste demande &#224; Starsky! :style:


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Est-ce qu'un fraîchement banni peut-être modo ?




il existe une légende : "imax eu été banni " mais tout ça n'est qu'une légende


----------



## Patamach (14 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Note que ce n'est pas le cas de Patamach et du concombre, dont les noms viennent de se rajouter &#224; notre liste.



Le goudron tu le p&#233;f&#232;res &#224; temp&#233;rature ou un peu plus chaud?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> P&#233;rorez, p&#233;rorez!
> 
> J'ai not&#233; tous les noms...



Merci. C'est tr&#232;s bien d'avoir un co&#233;quipier sur qui on peut compter. 



NED a dit:


> Zon d&#233;j&#224; m&#234;me pas trouv&#233; moyen d'&#234;tre ma&#238;tre du ch&#226;teau alors modos......excusez moi mais
> *JE RIGOLE BIEN FORT !!!!*
> 
> :rateau:



C'est parce que le ch&#226;teau, c'est pour les blaireaux. D'ailleurs, nous n'avons jamais pr&#233;sent&#233; de candidature. 
La d&#233;mocratie, pffff. &#231;a ne vaut rien. 

D'ailleurs, notre future t&#226;che de mod&#233;rateur dans laquelle nous n'aurons &#224; justifier d'aucuns de nos actes (avertos, bans, pal, ...) n'a rien &#224; voir. 

Question de conviction.


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> (...)
> Donc réjouis toi petit peuple!
> Tu seras enfin en paix toi, oui, toi lhonnête posteur sans cesse importuné par les railleries de quelques rigolos. *Finis les cdb rouges au cassoulet, les tableaux de bord pourris dimages pornographiques, les profils publics squattés!*
> La paix va enfin revenir en ces lieux, grâce à vos serviteurs : Ed et Bobby (mais attention, il faudra nous appeler par nos noms en entier, avec monsieur devant à chaque fois, hein), les Starsky et Hutch de macgé.
> ...



Je dis rien...


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Merci. C'est très bien d'avoir un coéquipier sur qui on peut compter.



n'importe quoi  :rose: bon la mouette, on remet ces p'tits d'jeunz dans le droit chemin ?


----------



## La mouette (14 Octobre 2006)

"Légendes d'automne" ..très beau film, belles scènes de nu...magnifique ...







Un filme à la hauteur , de l'intensité dramatique de la nomination des modos (ex-futurs) Ed et Bobby


----------



## La mouette (14 Octobre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> n'importe quoi  :rose: bon la mouette, on remet ces p'tits d'jeunz dans le droit chemin ?



Bannissons de fa&#231;on injuste , cruellement, sadiquement .

Mais bon je suis pas &#224; la maison ici..fait les glisser jusque chez les nomades ...viendez les petits ...viendez ....D


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Bannissons de façon injuste , cruellement, sadiquement .



tu sais que je t'aime toi :rose:


----------



## Patamach (14 Octobre 2006)

J'suis embété j'ai plus de plumes.
J'ai tout utilisé pour l'autre pizzaiolo


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> La d&#233;mocratie, pffff. &#231;a ne vaut rien.
> 
> D'ailleurs, notre future t&#226;che de mod&#233;rateur dans laquelle nous n'aurons &#224; justifier d'aucuns de nos actes (avertos, bans, pal, ...) n'a rien &#224; voir.
> 
> Question de conviction.


rezba serait si fier de toi ! (snif)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Octobre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Je dis rien...



Si, si, j'en prends note.


macinside a dit:


> n'importe quoi  :rose: bon la mouette, on remet ces p'tits d'jeunz dans le droit chemin ?






La mouette a dit:


> "Légendes d'automne" ..très beau film, belles scènes de nu...magnifique ...
> 
> 
> Un filme à la hauteur , de l'intensité dramatique de la nomination des modos (ex-futurs) Ed et Bobby



Je suis très déçu de constater que certains de nos futurs collègues ne nous prennent pas au sérieux. D'autant que je viens de recevoir des lettres de soutien, plein d'émotions et de joie, de la part de beaucoup de vos homologues.


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je suis très déçu de constater que certains de nos futurs collègues ne nous prennent pas au sérieux. D'autant que je viens de recevoir des lettres de soutien, plein d'émotions et de joie, de la part de beaucoup de vos homologues.



des noms  :rose: !!!¡¡¡


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> rezba serait si fier de toi ! (snif)


Il l'est &#224; n'en pas douter!
Tout comme Benjamin doit l'&#234;tre de sa future nouvelle &#233;quipe.

Ca rattrapera les erreurs qu'il a pu faire en recrutant de par le pass&#233; des brebis galeuses qui maintenant s&#232;ment la discorde au bar et ailleurs...


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2006)

Ainsi certains osent moquer la fonction &#212; combien noble de nos chers mod&#233;rateurs!
En effet comment interpretter autrement la candiature &#224; ce poste des deux &#233;nergum&#232;nes &#224; l'origine de ce fil?
Comment pourrait on prendre au serieux leur volont&#233; de remettre de l'ordre dans ces forums alors que leurs maigres attribus leur permettent tout juste de se pisser dans les poils?
Il va sans dire que je ne laisserais jamais pareille chose se produire et c'est pourquoi je pose moi aussi et d&#232;s maintenant ma candidature.
Je ne doute pas un instant que m&#234;me au sortir d'un coma ethylique au champomy benjamin saura trier le vin de l'ivraie!
J'aime autant vous dire que d&#232;s ma nomination, la faux du bannissement &#224; l'IP n'aura de cesse de tournoyer au dessus de leur t&#234;tes telle l'&#233;p&#233;e de Damocl&#232;s du bras vengeur de la Justice.
Qu'une oreille d&#233;passe et c'est leur compte qui sera d&#233;capit&#233; dans l'oeuf!

PATOCHMAN en qui j'ai toute confiance, accepetrais tu, non pas de me prendre pour &#233;poux, mais de chevaucher avec moi le fier destrier qui nous mennera au vert?


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Il l'est &#224; n'en pas douter!
> Tout comme Benjamin doit l'&#234;tre de sa future nouvelle &#233;quipe.
> 
> Ca rattrapera les erreurs qu'il a pu faire en recrutant de par le pass&#233; des brebis galeuses qui maintenant s&#232;ment la discorde au bar et ailleurs...



un navire t'attend a l'&#238;le d'aix pour t'exiler :mouais:



jpmiss a dit:


> Ainsi certains osent moquer la fonction &#212; combien noble de nos chers mod&#233;rateurs!
> En effet comment interpretter autrement la candiature &#224; ce poste des deux &#233;nergum&#232;nes &#224; l'origine de ce fil?
> Comment pourrait on prendre au serieux leur volont&#233; de remettre de l'ordre dans ces forums alors que leurs maigres attribus leur permettent tout juste de se pisser dans les poils?
> Il va sans dire que je ne laisserais jamais pareille chose se produire et c'est pourquoi je pose moi aussi et d&#232;s maintenant ma candidature.
> ...



je soutiens JP


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> rezba serait si fier de toi ! (snif)



Cet homme est un modèle pour moi. Si je nous compare, Bobby et moi, à Starsky et Hutch ce n'est pas par hasard. Rezba me fait penser à Kojak. 



macinside a dit:


> des noms  :rose: !!!¡¡¡



Tu le seras bien assez tôt. Entre nous, mon compteur de réputation vient d'exploser : les admins de Macg m'adressent déjà des félicitations pour ma candidature. 
Benjamin n'a plus qu'a nous donner le feu vert.


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> PATOCHMAN en qui j'ai toute confiance, accepetrais tu, non pas de me prendre pour époux, mais de chevaucher avec moi le fier destrier qui nous mennera au vert?




Ah ah!!
Entre traîtres on se comprend, le fourbe acceptera à n'en pas douter. 

Ceci dit, ce fil est un manifeste destiné à prévenir la communauté que les choses sont sur le point de changer, môôôssieur!
Allez pondre vos mauvaises blagues ailleurs, au moins par respect pour les internautes.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> je soutiens JP



Merci Mackie je saurais m'en souvenir en temps voulus.


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Tu le seras bien assez tôt. Entre nous, mon compteur de réputation vient d'exploser : les admins de Macg m'adressent déjà des félicitations pour ma candidature.
> Benjamin n'a plus qu'a nous donner le feu vert.




pool !!!!


----------



## La mouette (14 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je suis tr&#232;s d&#233;&#231;u de constater que certains de nos futurs coll&#232;gues ne nous prennent pas au s&#233;rieux. D'autant que je viens de recevoir des lettres de soutien, plein d'&#233;motions et de joie,



Un bande d'ex-bannis pleins de rancoeurs et d'illusions perdues .. 
De vulgaires petits orphelins de l'IP bloqu&#233; .. adeptes du Cyber Caf&#233; dop&#233; au 56K...

Note pour tr&#232;s vite: bannir Bobby et pas son copain (ou le contraire). On en bouffe un pendant que l'on joue avec l'autre ... j'adore ses traditions Wiking ...:love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Octobre 2006)

Vésuve a dit:


> finalement, j'retire ma candidature...Bosser gratosse, c'est pas mon style...


En voil&#224; un qui est lucide. 
Il a compris que face &#224; une telle &#233;quipe, aucune comp&#233;tition n'est possible...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Octobre 2006)

JPmiss et Patoch : les nouveaux Boule & Bill de MacG. 

Cela ne peut-&#234;tre qu'une blague destin&#233;e &#224; casser notre campagne. C'est une honte.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> au moins par respect pour les internautes.



A ce propos j'ai déjà envoyé une lettre vous concernant à Monsieur le Directeur d'Internet!


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> A ce propos j'ai déjà envoyé une lettre vous concernant à Monsieur le Directeur d'Internet!



il faillait pas  écrire a Alice ?


----------



## La mouette (14 Octobre 2006)

V&#233;suve;4009582 a dit:
			
		

> toi tu passes l'aspirateur sur ta pelouse, non?



Rien que pour &#231;a je soutien la candidature de Bobby


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Octobre 2006)

V&#233;suve;4009582 a dit:
			
		

> toi tu passes l'aspirateur sur ta pelouse, non?


6 mois. 
Toi plus jp &#231;a fait deux ans de ban &#224; venir &#224; vous deux.

edit @ la mouette :
Trop tard, c'est dit!


----------



## La mouette (14 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> 6 mois.
> Toi plus jp ça fait deux ans de ban à venir à vous deux.



Laisse JP...concentre toi sur la montagne qui vômit ...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2006)

Je trouve ma nouvelle tenue très seyante.


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> 6 mois.
> Toi plus jp ça fait deux ans de ban à venir à vous deux.
> 
> edit @ la mouette :
> Trop tard, c'est dit!



Jp sera débanni et vésuve (ex reineman ...) prendra 2 ans de plus


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je trouve ma nouvelle tenue tr&#232;s seyante.


Jouer sur l'apparence, moui...

Ed et moi avons un programme, c'est quand m&#234;me plus convaincant... 


edit: Mackie c'est pas s&#233;rieux, tu pourrais essayer de soutenir tes futurs coll&#232;gues, la coh&#233;sion dans une &#233;quipe &#231;a compte.


----------



## fredintosh (14 Octobre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> vésuve (ex reineman ...)


Tiens, c'est marrant, mais même sans IP, j'avais fait le rapprochement.  
Le nombre de posts supprimés, peut-être ?


----------



## La mouette (14 Octobre 2006)

Si tu offres la bière je vote pour toi ...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Jouer sur l'apparence, moui...
> 
> Ed et moi avons un programme, c'est quand même plus convaincant...


Je n'ai pas besoin de programme : je suis un programme. Toi, tu es juste le vent cherchant à se donner de l'importance.


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Jouer sur l'apparence, moui...
> 
> Ed et moi avons un programme, c'est quand même plus convaincant...
> 
> ...



quand on voit le programme ...

je me soutiens moi même, et ceux qui m'on payer a boire :love:


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> 6 mois.
> Toi plus jp &#231;a fait deux ans de ban &#224; venir &#224; vous deux.


Dor&#233;navant je n'interviendrais plus (sauf cas d'absolue n&#233;c&#233;ssit&#233 dans ce fil o&#249; sont bafou&#233;es a chaque post (sauf ceux de Mackie) les valeurs qui font de ce forum et de ceux qui les administrent... blah blah blah...


J'attend mon heure et quand elle arrivera la v&#244;tre aura sonn&#233;e!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> je me soutiens moi même, et ceux qui m'on payer a boire :love:


Quand je pense que je t'ai fait sauter sur mes genoux !


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'attend mon heure et quand elle arrivera la vôtre aura sonnée!



je t'attend dans les forums du bas invisible du commun des mortelles ... et de dieu  :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Si tu offres la bière je vote pour toi ...



Tenu. 
(Même si nous n'avos pas besoin de votes, seul l'avis de Benji, qui est tout acquis à notre cause, compte)



jpmiss a dit:


> Dorénavant je n'interviendrais plus (sauf cas d'absolue nécéssité) dans ce fil



Enfin de bonnes paroles on n'y croyait plus.


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Quand je pense que je t'ai fait sauter sur mes genoux !



c'est vrai aussi  je te soutiens donc  :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Enfin de bonnes paroles on n'y croyait plus.



C'est juste que j'ai faim!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tenu.
> (Même si nous n'avos pas besoin de votes, seul l'avis de Benji, qui est tout acquis à notre cause, compte)
> 
> (...)



Tu l'as dit! On s'en fout de vos votes. Seul l'avis de Benjamin compte, et je lui fais entière confiance.


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est juste que j'ai faim!


Savais-tu que le manque de nourriture ralentit consid&#233;rablement l'activit&#233; c&#233;r&#233;brale?

...
T'as pas mang&#233; depuis quand?


----------



## La mouette (14 Octobre 2006)

sont tous à table ..


----------



## r0m1 (14 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> sont tous à table ..



Je suis parti , y'avais 2 pages sur les fantasmes de nos joyeux compères, je reviens après le repas, et on en est déjà à 5 pages d'élucubrations diverses et de menaces plus ou moins douteuses d'hypothétiques futurs ban....


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> Je suis parti , y'avais 2 pages sur les fantasmes de nos joyeux compères, je reviens après le repas, et on en est déjà à 5 pages d'élucubrations diverses et de menaces plus ou moins douteuses d'hypothétiques futurs ban....


N'aie crainte, les petits posteurs dont tu fais partie ne sont pas les plus en danger.


----------



## r0m1 (14 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> N'aie crainte, les petits posteurs dont tu fais partie ne sont pas les plus en danger.



La bave du crapeau n'atteind pas l'aile de la blanche colombe...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> N'aie crainte, les petits posteurs dont tu fais partie ne sont pas les plus en danger.


Surtout que, lui, je me le garde pour des expérimentations.


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Surtout que, lui, je me le garde pour des expérimentations.



je m'en réjoui d'avance :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2006)

Je vous aime les gars.


----------



## r0m1 (14 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Surtout que, lui, je me le garde pour des expérimentations.





macinside a dit:


> je m'en réjoui d'avance :rateau:



  :affraid:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> PATOCHMAN en qui j'ai toute confiance, accepetrais tu, non pas de me prendre pour époux, mais de chevaucher avec moi le fier destrier qui nous mennera au vert?



Solennellement...* OUI!!!* :style:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Octobre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> :rateau:
> J'aurais plutôt  dit les "Jobi et Joba", les "Pit et Rik" voir les "Simon et Gartfunkel"...


Tu oublies "Makouille et Maburne", mon Vinc'


----------



## tirhum (14 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Solennellement...* OUI!!!* :style:


moi aussi !! rien que pour emm***** les deux autres !!  :style:


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> moi aussi !! rien que pour emm***** les deux autres !!  :style:


En un mot comme en cent: des tetes vont tomber!

Enfin une modération musclée et ouvertement partiale ou seul le copinage et les tractations secretes aurons droit de citer.

Benjamin tu sais ce qu'il te reste a faire!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Octobre 2006)

*On va servir de la tête de con sauce gribiche avec les boulages rouges...* :love: :love: :love:


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2006)

Et les avertissements vont pleuvoir!
Fini de raconter n'importe quoi comme (c'est un exemple): "avant sous iTunes 6 j'arrivais a graver des CD Mp3 a partir de fichiers aac"!
Ces all&#233;gations propres a semer le trouble dans l'esprit des plus jeunes se doivent d'etre sanctionn&#233;es avec une s&#233;v&#233;rit&#233; exemplaire.
Au premier d&#233;rrapage de ce genre: vlan, 15 points d'avertissement dans ta face!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Octobre 2006)

*Et c'est un minimum uniquement dicté par un reste détestable d'humanisme chez JP!!!*


----------



## La mouette (14 Octobre 2006)

Et le supplice de l'iPod tu l'oublies ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Et le supplice de l'iPod tu l'oublies ?



*Trop petit!!!! Désormais ce sera le supplice de l'iMac 24"!!!*  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Octobre 2006)

_Ô DIEU, FASSE QUE MAC G N'AIT QU'UNE SEULE TÊTE... QUE JE PUISSE COUPER EN UNE SEULE FOIS!!!_


----------



## La mouette (14 Octobre 2006)

La ferme


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> La ferme



_GRATTE TOI AVEC UN OUSIN EXEMATEUX!!! _


----------



## kanako (14 Octobre 2006)

mais enfin c'est quoi ce supplice de l'ipod ?!  :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Octobre 2006)

kanako a dit:


> mais enfin c'est quoi ce supplice de l'ipod ?!


Penche toi en avant et tousse...


----------



## kanako (14 Octobre 2006)

ah :rateau: 

mais c'est dégueulasse  :afraid: 

 :modo: 
:hosto:


----------



## r0m1 (14 Octobre 2006)

kanako a dit:


> mais enfin c'est quoi ce supplice de l'ipod ?!  :mouais:



il est des choses qu'il vaut mieux ignorer ou faire comme tel....


----------



## La mouette (14 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *GRATTE TOI AVEC UN OUSIN EXEMATEUX!!! *



La ferme   l'atrophi&#233; des cordes vocales  

Sache qu'il n'est point n&#233;cessaire de crier , l'&#233;lite de MacG est sourd &#224; tes cris de r&#233;volutionnaire de bac &#224; sable.

Ici nous dissertons dans le calme, sur les sujets importants de ce monde ...


----------



## La mouette (14 Octobre 2006)

kanako a dit:


> mais enfin c'est quoi ce supplice de l'ipod ?!



Tu as vu le nouvel iPod nano rouge ?


----------



## Amok (14 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Vous laurez tous remarqué, Amok, BackCat et Nephou, sils ont eu leur heure de gloire, manquent cruellement de poigne. Même si nous les apprécions à leur juste valeur coucou: collègues! ) il faut bien avouer que ce nest plus ça... Mais ça va changer! Bientôt la relève sera là!



Tu m'en vois ravi ! Hélas, tu as dû bien mal lire l'annonce puisque les modérateurs sont recherchés pour des forums techniques. Enfin, c'est un bon début. Mais pour le bar, il faudra passer sur le corps de Backcat.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> La ferme  *l'atrophier* des cordes *vocal*
> 
> Sache qu'il n'est point n&#233;cessaire de crier , l'&#233;lite de MacG est *sourd* &#224; tes cris de r&#233;volutionnaire de bac &#224; sable.
> 
> Ici nous dissertons dans le calme, sur les sujets *important* de ce monde ...



Pour disserter comme il se doit et briller au sein d'une quelconque &#233;lite, il convient d'abord de savoir &#233;crire correctement... Alors... : 

Atrophi&#233; et non atrophier...
Vocales et non vocal... Se sont des filles et elles sont plusieurs...
&#201;lite est f&#233;minin elle ne peut donc &#234;tre que sourde...
Important, avec un S, car sujets est au pluriel...

Voil&#224; voil&#224;...
Je peux te corriger tes dissertations &#224; l'avenir, si tu veux...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Tu as vu le nouvel iPod nano rouge ?



Mais enfin c'est pour la bonne cause .
Et puis Patoch il aime bien le rouge pas vrai ?


----------



## La mouette (14 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Pour disserter comme il se doit et briller au sein d'une quelconque élite, il convient d'abord de savoir écrire correctement... Alors... :
> 
> Atrophié et non atrophier...
> Vocales et non vocal... Se sont des filles et elles sont plusieurs...
> ...



C'est facile de critiquer , petit étranger que je être dans pays francophone , venu de ma Hollande natale ..   

Ceci dit , tu as raison ..:rose:


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Tu m'en vois ravi ! Hélas, tu as dû bien mal lire l'annonce puisque les modérateurs sont recherchés pour des forums techniques. Enfin, c'est un bon début. Mais pour le bar, il faudra passer sur le corps de Backcat.



On reconnaît en toi le grand sage ô Amok, enfin quelqu'un qui le remarque...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Tu m'en vois ravi ! Hélas, tu as dû bien mal lire l'annonce puisque les modérateurs sont recherchés pour des forums techniques. Enfin, c'est un bon début. Mais pour le bar, il faudra passer sur le corps de Backcat.


Une fois que j'aurais officiellement été nommé admin, BackCat ne sera plus un problème.


----------



## La mouette (14 Octobre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> On reconnaît en toi le grand sage ô Amok, enfin quelqu'un qui le remarque...



Enfin un qui ose le dire, on avait peur de leurs réactions


----------



## La mouette (14 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Une fois que j'aurais officiellement été nommé admin, BackCat ne sera plus un problème.



Par contre d'ici là ....


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2006)

kanako a dit:


> ah :rateau:
> 
> mais c'est dégueulasse  :afraid:
> 
> ...



ça dépend pour qui  :rose:


----------



## Amok (14 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Une fois que j'aurais officiellement été nommé admin, BackCat ne sera plus un problème.



Il y aura un nouveau problème : à ce moment là, il faudra me passer sur le corps !


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Ceci dit , tu as raison ..:rose:


Oui et c'est ce qui justifie (en plus de sa poigne et de sa puissance vocale) sa nomination à mes côtés comme modérateur du forum Windows sur Mac (avec des pouvoirs étendus aux individus indésirables tels Ed, Bobby ou reineman où qu'ils se trouvent sur MacGé)


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Il y aura un nouveau problème : à ce moment là, il faudra me passer sur le corps !




mais tu ne demande que ça :rose:


----------



## La mouette (14 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Oui et c'est ce qui justifie (en plus de sa poigne et de sa puissance vocale) sa nomination à mes côtés comme modérateur du forum Windows sur Mac (avec des pouvoirs étendus aux individus indésirables tels Ed, Bobby ou reineman où qu'ils se trouvent sur MacGé)



Sa puissance vocale ne résiste pas aux pouvoirs d'un modo ..( cf plus haut )


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Tu m'en vois ravi ! Hélas, tu as dû bien mal lire l'annonce puisque les modérateurs sont recherchés pour des forums techniques. Enfin, c'est un bon début. Mais pour le bar, il faudra passer sur le corps de Backcat.



Non, Bobby a bien lu. Mais il est prévu que nous puissions chasser les nuisibles comme jpmiss et patochman sur la totalité des terres de macg. En quelque sorte, le statut de supermodérateur va être rétabli.


----------



## La mouette (14 Octobre 2006)

Le rose vous va si bien :love:


----------



## Amok (14 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> En quelque sorte, le statut de supermodérateur va être rétabli.



En quelque sorte, tu vas être superdéçu !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> En quelque sorte, tu vas être superdéçu !


Amok, je t'ai toujours respect&#233;. En tant que mod&#233;rateur, et en tant que personne. 
Ne m'oblige pas &#224; faire des choses que tu pourrais regretter.


----------



## Amok (14 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Amok, BackCat et Nephou, s&#8217;ils ont eu leur heure de gloire, manquent cruellement de poigne.



En parlant de poigne, Bobby, je t'annonce que tu es banni du dujet. Passe le message &#224; Ed, si tu le croise dans le couloir qui m&#234;ne au bureau de Benjamin !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> En parlant de poigne, Bobby, je t'annonce que tu es banni du dujet. Passe le message à Ed, si tu le croise dans le couloir qui mêne au bureau de Benjamin !



*Ce n'est que justice!*


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Amok, je t'ai toujours respect&#233;. En tant que mod&#233;rateur, et en tant que personne.
> Ne m'oblige pas &#224; faire des choses que tu pourrais regretter.



&#231;a va giclez 



Amok a dit:


> En parlant de poigne, Bobby, je t'annonce que tu es banni du dujet. Passe le message &#224; Ed, si tu le croise dans le couloir qui m&#234;ne au bureau de Benjamin !



a  oui ... nous on a inventez le micro-ban ... mais on est loin du prix nobel 



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *Ce n'est que justice!*



non rien


----------



## La mouette (14 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> En parlant de poigne, Bobby, je t'annonce que tu es banni du dujet. Passe le message à Ed, si tu le croise dans le couloir qui mêne au bureau de Benjamin !



Pov Bobby  

Le clignotant à la glotte atrophiée (  ) mérite bien pire ...


----------



## Amok (14 Octobre 2006)

Comme vous pouvez le voir, un simple clic suffit pour vous relacher. Mais bon, après le MP d'excuses, bien entendu. Avec un peu de léchouille dedans, n'oubliez pas !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Il y aura un nouveau probl&#232;me : &#224; ce moment l&#224;, il faudra me passer sur le corps !


Mais je ne demande que &#231;a ! :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Le clignotant à la glotte atrophiée (  ) mérite bien pire ...


Il a des bouffées Pétainistes, lou gabian?...


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> En parlant de poigne, Bobby, je t'annonce que tu es banni du dujet. Passe le message &#224; Ed, si tu le croise dans le couloir qui m&#234;ne au bureau de Benjamin !


Voil&#224;! Il n'&#233;tait que tant que soit mis fin aux agissements de ces deux c&#233;l&#233;rats.
Chers futurs coll&#232;gues Amok, BackCat, Mackie et meme Pascal77, soyez assur&#233;s de trouver en mon fid&#232;le collaborateur PATOCHMAN ainsi qu'en moi m&#234;me de redoutables redresseurs de posts et d'impitoyables banisseurs de trolls d&#232;s notre nomination au rang v&#233;n&#233;r&#233; de "Verts" ent&#233;rin&#233;e.

Bien &#224; vous.


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> mais tu ne demande que ça :rose:





DocEvil a dit:


> Tu sais bien que je ne demande que ça. :love:



il faut trouver un nouveau logo ...


interdit aux moins de 75 ans 



:rose: :hein:


----------



## Amok (14 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Voil&#224;! Il n'&#233;tait que tant que soit mis fin aux agissements de ces deux c&#233;l&#233;rats.
> Chers futurs coll&#232;gues Amok, BackCat, Mackie et meme Pascal77, soyez assur&#233;s de trouver en mon fid&#232;le collaborateur PATOCHMAN ainsi qu'en moi m&#234;me de redoutables redresseurs de posts et d'impitoyables banisseurs de trolls d&#232;s notre nomination au rang v&#233;n&#233;r&#233; de "Verts" ent&#233;rin&#233;e.
> 
> Bien &#224; vous.



C'est tr&#232;s bien, mon petit miss : j'appuie avec ferveur votre candidature. Et pour les deux imposteurs, loin d'avoir l'honneur d'&#234;tre mod&#233;rateurs, je crains fort qu'il ne r&#233;cup&#232;rent dans l'heure le titre peu envi&#233; de banni.

Non seulement ils cherchent &#224; m'acheter, mais de plus ils se tirent dans les pattes l'un l'autre.


----------



## La mouette (14 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> C'est très bien, mon petit miss : j'appuie avec ferveur votre candidature.



JP je comprend ..mais Patoch


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> C'est très bien, mon petit miss : j'appuie avec ferveur votre candidature.



nous appuyons la candidature aussi


----------



## krystof (14 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Comme vous pouvez le voir, un simple clic suffit pour vous relacher. Mais bon, apr&#232;s le MP d'excuses, bien entendu. Avec un peu de l&#233;chouille dedans, n'oubliez pas !



&#199;a para&#238;t tout de m&#234;me bien l&#233;ger &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de ce que mon camarade jpmiss et moi-m&#234;me avons du faire (par la force), il n'y a pas si longtemps de cela...


----------



## Amok (14 Octobre 2006)

Bon, bobby est libéré. Il a balancé des tas de renseignements affreux sur Ed.


----------



## Amok (14 Octobre 2006)

krystof a dit:


> Ça paraît tout de même bien léger à côté de ce que mon camarade jpmiss et moi-même avons du faire (par la force), il n'y a pas si longtemps de cela...



Oui, mais vous c'était non seulement agréable à regarder, mais de plus vous vous êtes mis à la tâche avec une ardeur rare : impossible de vous arreter !




La mouette a dit:


> JP je comprend ..mais Patoch



Patoch, impossible : non seulement il boit trop, mais de plus le fait que son département soit encore à l'age du minitel empêche toute modération efficace.


----------



## La mouette (14 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, bobby est lib&#233;r&#233;. Il a balanc&#233; des tas de renseignements affreux sur Ed.



Sans compter les photos ... 



Amok a dit:


> Patoch, impossible : non seulement il boit trop, mais de plus le fait que son d&#233;partement soit encore &#224; l'age du minitel emp&#234;che toute mod&#233;ration efficace.



C'est bien le sens de ma remarque  par contre pour la boisson, je savais pas que c'&#233;tait &#233;liminatoire pour un modo


----------



## Amok (14 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Sans compter les photos ...



Non, les photos, c'est Ed qui les a passées. Il est donc libéré aussi.


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, bobby est libéré. Il a balancé des tas de renseignements affreux sur Ed.


Nos lecteurs auront bien sûr compris que notre grand Amok, dont la qualité de l'humour n'est plus à prouver, nous a fait une bonne farce à tous. 

Certes, il m'a fait goûter aux joies du ban, mais c'était pour me montrer ce que vont ressentir certains individus au vocabulaire douteux dés qu'Ed et moi serons intronisés.

Je me dois de saluer, ainsi que mon camarade Ed, la qualité pédagogique d'une telle initiative. 

Cette mise au point étant faite, j'espère que nos concurrents, aussi vils soient-ils, auront la délicatesse de filer un peu plus loin tenter de convaincre les quelques illuminés qui pourraient croire à la véracité de leur engagement.

Merci, nous pouvons reprendre les acclamations.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Patoch, impossible : non seulement il boit trop, mais de plus le fait que son d&#233;partement soit encore &#224; l'age du minitel emp&#234;che toute mod&#233;ration efficace.



Le fait de tenir compte des particularismes te conf&#232;re l'&#233;toffe d'un grand gouvernant...


----------



## La mouette (14 Octobre 2006)

Vous voyez comme certain sont pr&#234;t l&#233;cher consciencieusement  le fondement des plus illustres repr&#233;sentants de la mod&#233;ration, afin d'acc&#233;der &#224; cette fonction tant envi&#233;e ...

Petit .. je suis effondr&#233;


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Le fait de tenir compte des particularismes te conf&#232;re l'&#233;toffe d'un grand gouvernant...


Nan, nan, c'est pas &#231;a...
Il voulait dire que T'HABITES CHEZ LES BOUSEUX!!!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Octobre 2006)

V&#233;suve;4009903 a dit:
			
		

> lol..n'importe quoi ici!...benjamin a dit qu'il voulait un mec qui soit comp&#233;tent en forum technique et toi j'suis sur que t'y a meme jamais foutu le d&#233;but d'une espadrille, dans les forums techniques..t'as aucune chance poto!....reviens &#224; la raison!


Ah...
Ecoutez la voix du peuple, m&#244;&#244;ssieur l'insulaire! 
M&#234;me lui r&#233;alise que vous carressez un r&#234;ve inaccessible!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Une fois que j'aurais officiellement été nommé admin, BackCat ne sera plus un problème.


Cette opposition restera marquée dans les annales.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4009920 a dit:
			
		

> Cette opposition restera marquée dans les annales.


Et je ne l'ai même pas senti passer !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Et je ne l'ai même pas senti passer !  :love:


C'&#233;tait du futur mon canard  Et j'aime &#224; rappeler que mon orthographe est g&#233;n&#233;ralement irr&#233;prochable


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah...
> Ecoutez la voix du peuple, m&#244;&#244;ssieur l'insulaire!
> M&#234;me lui r&#233;alise que vous carressez un r&#234;ve inaccessible!


Je viens de fermer la gueule &#224; la ta voix du peuple. Le souffre, &#231;a a une odeur d'&#339;uf pourri qu'il m'est difficile de supporter.

Bon. &#199;a en est o&#249; de vos r&#234;veries &#233;veill&#233;es les filles ? Non parce qu'on en lit des conneries mais pour ce qui est des actes, y'a pas grand chose l&#224;. On se remue ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4009935 a dit:
			
		

> C'était du futur mon canard


Ah.. Euh... Je... Bon. :rose: :love:


----------



## La mouette (14 Octobre 2006)

Pas la peine de continuer d'envoyer vos CV, la modération des forums techniques est assurée, pour les nomades ont est complet.

Je vous présente MiniMouette ..

Il bannit plus vite qu'un Pampers tombant du 13ème étage ..méfiez-vous les loustics ...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4009938 a dit:
			
		

> Bon. &#199;a en est o&#249; de vos r&#234;veries &#233;veill&#233;es les filles ? Non parce qu'on en lit des conneries mais pour ce qui est des actes, y'a pas grand chose l&#224;. On se remue ?



De quelles filles parles tu ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> De quelles filles parles tu ?



Des futures modératrices des forums techniques ?  Impossible


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2006)

Pas du genre &#224; plumes, non.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Des futures modératrices des forums techniques ?  Impossible


&#199;a c'est d&#233;j&#224; vu pourtant.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Certes, il m'a fait goûter aux joies du ban, mais c'était pour me montrer ce que vont ressentir certains individus au vocabulaire douteux dés qu'Ed et moi serons intronisés.



Je dois reconnaitre un certain côté visionnaire chez cette pustulose orange: ça pour être intronisé vous allez être intronisés!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Des futures modératrices des forums techniques ?  Impossible



Alors pour la parité, je ne vois qu'une seule solution : Ed et Bobby devront se déguiser en filles ...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2006)

Parit&#233;... &#231;a c'est un gros mot. On n'est pas au ch&#226;teau partout...


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Alors pour la parité, je ne vois qu'une seule solution : Ed et Bobby devront se déguiser en filles ...


C'est déjà fait!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4009938 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de fermer la gueule &#224; la ta voix du peuple. Le souffre, &#231;a a une odeur d'&#339;uf pourri qu'il m'est difficile de supporter.
> 
> Bon. &#199;a en est o&#249; de vos r&#234;veries &#233;veill&#233;es les filles ? Non parce qu'on en lit des conneries mais pour ce qui est des actes, y'a pas grand chose l&#224;. On se remue ?


O&#249; en es-t-on? 
tr&#232;s simple : en pleine r&#233;union de travail avec Bobby, nous attendons sereinement l'annonce de notre nomination par Benjamin. 


_Je tiens d'ailleurs &#224; pr&#233;ciser, pour ceux qui n'aurait pas compris (et il y en a beaucoup, &#233;tant donn&#233; la quantit&#233; d'idiots qui tra&#238;ne par ici), que notre demande aupr&#232;s de Benjamin est tout &#224; fait s&#233;rieuse. C'est d'ailleurs pour &#231;a que Bobby a ouvert un sujet &#224; ce propos. _


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4009957 a dit:
			
		

> Parité... ça c'est un gros mot. On n'est pas au château partout...



Parce qu'il y a une parité au château ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2006)

Non, il y a pire : un semblant de d&#233;mocratie  Bref. C'est hors sujet.


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est déjà fait!



Commande du soutien-gorge multi-bonnets pour Bobby


----------



## La mouette (14 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> O&#249; en es-t-on?
> C'est d'ailleurs pour &#231;a que Bobby a ouvert un sujet &#224; ce propos. [/I]



Il est bourr&#233; de qualit&#233;s le Bobby


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2006)

Par ailleurs, je souhaite remercier son Altesse l'Amok pour son soutien public (dont je n'ai dout&#233; &#224; aucun momment).
Si benjamin sort enfin de la cellule de d&#233;grisement o&#249; il cuve depuis hier soir, ma nomination n'est plus qu'une affaire de minutes.

Pr&#233;pare toi "Windows sur Mac" &#224; acceuillir les cendres fumantes des imposteurs qui s&#232;ment le trouble en ces lieux.


----------



## rezba (14 Octobre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ils ont leur place comme modérateurs... ici ...   :love:



Non. Ça, c'est le domaine réservé d'un rouge et d'un type à la figure verdatre. 



Ed_the_Head a dit:


> D'ailleurs, notre future tâche de modérateur dans laquelle nous n'aurons à justifier d'aucuns de nos actes (avertos, bans, pal, ...) n'a rien à voir.
> 
> Question de conviction.





DocEvil a dit:


> rezba serait si fier de toi ! (snif)





Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Cet homme est un modèle pour moi. Si je nous compare, Bobby et moi, à Starsky et Hutch ce n'est pas par hasard. Rezba me fait penser à Kojak.



Je n'en attendais pas moins de toi.
D'ailleurs, pour avoir longtemps été un rat de manuels, et un modo technique, je me permets d'appuyer ta candidature ainsi que celle du ballon à pustules aux postes de modérateurs que vous convoitez tant.
Vous feriez une très belle doublette dans "Réseaux et Serveurs", que l'on pourrait ainsi utilement renommer en :
_"Egouts et Brasseurs"_.

Ce qui impliquerait que vous changiez de modèle de référence. Non pas Starsky et Hutch, mais Ace & Dick, leurs misérables clones de Funkie Cops. Non, même pas, ça n'irait pas. Il vaudrait mieux encore prendre les deux compères de ces deux copies : Boogaloo, leur indic, succédané de Huggy, pour les bons tuyaux (d'égouts), et Abdullah Isaac, le barman du Boogie Palace, qui brasserait l'air et la bière.

_*Boogaloo*_ et _*Abdullah "Isaac"*_, c'est pas mal, non ? Ça vous va même très bien. C'est seyant.
Vous voyez comme je vous aime et combien je suis attentionné à votre endroit ?
:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2006)

Faut dire.. Amok m'a dit qu'il fallait avoir le c&#339;ur vachement accroch&#233; pour &#234;tre attentionn&#233; &#224; leur envers...


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> _Je tiens d'ailleurs &#224; pr&#233;ciser, pour ceux qui n'aurait pas compris (et il y en a beaucoup, &#233;tant donn&#233; la quantit&#233; d'idiots qui tra&#238;ne par ici), que notre demande aupr&#232;s de Benjamin est tout &#224; fait s&#233;rieuse. C'est d'ailleurs pour &#231;a que Bobby a ouvert un sujet &#224; ce propos. _



Voil&#224; la seule phrase cens&#233;e pondue par Ed depuis la date de sinistre m&#233;moire de son inscription.
En effet, tout ceci est tout ce qu'il y'a de plus s&#233;rieux et je tiens &#224; la disposition de quiconque en fera la demande un exemplaire de la lettre de motivation que j'ai adr&#233;ss&#233; &#224; benjamin ce matin m&#234;me.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> ... je tiens à la disposition de quiconque en fera la demande un exemplaire de la lettre de motivation que j'ai adréssé à benjamin ce matin même.


Pareil.


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> O&#249; en es-t-on?
> tr&#232;s simple : en pleine r&#233;union de travail avec Bobby, nous attendons sereinement l'annonce de notre nomination par Benjamin.




En effet.
Alors que certains individus se d&#233;m&#232;nent &#224; essayer de faire croire &#224; la qualit&#233; de leur &#233;ventuelle contribution, avec force insultes et sous-entendus fallacieux &#224; l'encontre d'adversaires (qui sont bien au-dessus de &#231;a), nous, nous attendons patiemment.

La victoire sera totale, et l'humiliation d&#233;finitive.

J'esp&#232;re, messieurs jpmiss, patochman et tirhum, que vous avez d&#233;j&#224; choisi le double pseudo que vous serez  oblig&#233;s d'utiliser de fa&#231;on mis&#233;rable pour pouvoir assister, en silence, au nettoyage qui suivra notre serment de foi. 


edit : 
Je tiens &#224; pr&#233;ciser que ma lettre de motivation &#224; moi est disponible aussi, mais qu'elle a &#233;t&#233; envoy&#233;e HIER SOIR.  Rien que l&#224;, j'ai une longueur d'avance, tout comme mon coll&#232;gue. Je laisse le soin aux foreumeurs de d&#233;signer les p&#226;les copies...


----------



## La mouette (14 Octobre 2006)

Tant de piliers au panier..

Le bar sera bien vide ...

C'est certainement l'après vendredi 13, qui fait dire n'importe quoi aux superstitieux ...

L'oubli et le pardon seront de rigueur ces jours prochains.

Paix sur terre, dans le bar et au cachot ..


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2006)

Un d&#233;tail n'aura certainement pas &#233;chapp&#233; a votre sagacit&#233;: il n'est pas exclu que benjamin acc&#232;de a toutes les demandes. Ce serait certe &#233;tonnant concernant les deux andouilles qui fanfaronnent ici depuis le d&#233;but de ce fil mais c'est n&#233;anmoins envisageable surtout quand on imagine la gel&#233;e de coing qui doit servir de cerveau a notre bien aim&#233; admin au lendemain son anniversaire.
Bref: Ed et Bobby dans "r&#233;seaux et serveurs" et PATOCHMAN et moi m&#234;me dans "Windows sur Mac" c'est possible.

Et &#231;a serait surement la premi&#232;re fois dans MacG&#233; que 2 &#233;quipes de mod&#233;rateurs se banniraient mutellement &#224; tour de bras.




PS: j'ai volontairement omis le cas Doqu&#233;vil dont la candidature n'a rien en commun avec les autres puisqu'il vise rien moins que le post d'admin.
A l'&#233;vidence &#231;a n'est pas s&#233;rieux.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Nan, nan, c'est pas ça...
> Il voulait dire que T'HABITES CHEZ LES BOUSEUX!!!!


Tu vas les tailler jusqu'à Rennes, maintenant?...


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Octobre 2006)

Il va sans dire qu'en cas d'une quadruple (voire quintuple, tirhum, le triste dessineux, semble avoir &#233;t&#233; oubli&#233; par ses cong&#233;n&#232;res, on voit bien l'esprit d'&#233;quipe bravo) intronisation, pas de cohabitation possible.

Ce sera au premier qui d&#233;gaine.
Rinafoute, je ne dors pas, je ne bouge pas d'ici, si il le faut, mais je serai le premier &#224; s&#233;vir. 



edit : je ne rel&#232;verai pas le post ci-dessus bien s&#251;r je suis bien au-dessus des attaques personnelles, en particulier quand elles viennent d'un p&#233;core notoirement alcoolique...


----------



## La mouette (14 Octobre 2006)

A la demande des deux duos en fusion  , MacGé va créer le forum " bac à sable"

Accessible via PayPal et unique lieu où les postulants de ce sujet pourront encore faire mumuse.

Bien entendu, quelques modos, désignés pour leur sadisme et imagination cruelle y viendront pour exercer leurs multiples talents .

:love:


----------



## rezba (14 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> A la demande des deux duos en fusion  , MacGé va créer le forum " bac à sable"
> 
> Accessible via PayPal et unique lieu où les postulants de ce sujet pourront encore faire mumuse.
> 
> ...


Je pose ma candidature pour &#234;tre mod&#233;rateur de ce forum.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> edit : je ne relèverai pas le post ci-dessus bien sûr je suis bien au-dessus des attaques personnelles, en particulier quand elles viennent d'un pécore notoirement alcoolique...



Mais c'est la daube qui se fout de la gueule du pot de chambre... Tu te rappelles quand tu suppliais pour que Ed te fasse un lavement au pineau des Charentes, tes jambes nues dans des bottes en caoutchouc et chantant "On dirait qu'ça t'gêne de marcher dans la boue" de Michel Delpech?...


----------



## La mouette (14 Octobre 2006)

Je prend les inscriptions


----------



## tirhum (14 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Je pose ma candidature pour &#234;tre mod&#233;rateur de ce forum.


tu veux que je te tire les oreilles ?!....


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mais c'est la daube qui se fout de la gueule du pot de chambre... Tu te rappelles quand tu suppliais pour que Ed te fasse un lavement au pineau des Charentes, tes jambes nues dans des bottes en caoutchouc et chantant "On dirait qu'ça t'gêne de marcher dans la boue" de Michel Delpech?...




J'aime beaucoup la sensation du caoutchouc sur mes jambes nues, et c'est une très belle chanson! 
Quant au reste, je ferai simplement remarquer que les passions des modérateurs, tant qu'elles restent dans le cadre de la vie privée, n'ont aucune incidence sur la qualité de leur travail.
Sinon ça ferait bien longtemps que Mackie et Amok ne seraient plus là. 

J'fais c'que je veux avec mes cheveux. 

(ceci dit, j'aime beaucoup la comparaison avec le pot de chambre... Au moins tu le reconnais toi-même...  )


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> PS: j'ai volontairement omis le cas Doquévil dont la candidature n'a rien en commun avec les autres puisqu'il vise rien moins que le post d'admin.
> A l'évidence ça n'est pas sérieux.


C'est tout à fait sérieux, bien au contraire. C'est en voyant bengilli boire un ballon de rouge en reluquant le décolleté de sa voisine que j'ai trouvé ma vocation. Administrateur, c'est le seul emploi ou personne ne moufte si t'en branle pas une. En outre, y'en a tellement que ça ferait chier de me voir en rouge que j'en bande.


----------



## La mouette (14 Octobre 2006)

Forcément si c'est sexuel


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> En outre, y'en a tellement que ça ferait chier de me voir en rouge que j'en bande.



Ca, c'est pas un critère valable.
Tout le monde sait bien que tu bandes pour un peu n'importe quoi...


----------



## La mouette (14 Octobre 2006)

Ce sujet va laisser des traces et pas seulement sur les draps ...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tout le monde sait bien que tu bandes pour un peu n'importe quoi...


Ne te sous-estimes pas. :love:


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> PS: j'ai volontairement omis le cas Doquévil dont la candidature n'a rien en commun avec les autres puisqu'il vise rien moins que le post d'admin.
> A l'évidence ça n'est pas sérieux.



je mourrai en ton  noms :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Octobre 2006)

Moi, je propose un forum d&#233;nomm&#233; *"fight-club"* dans lequel on jetterait p&#234;le-m&#234;le tous les threads qui partent en vrille et dans lequel se retrouveraient tous les belliqueux qui hantent ces lieux... il est certain que ce nouveau forum serait promis &#224; un bel avenir...:rateau:
Bien entendu, ce forum devrait &#234;tre mod&#233;r&#233; d'une main de fer par quelqu'un au-dessus de tous soup&#231;ons, diplomate et dot&#233; d'une solide exp&#233;rience de la n&#233;gociation de la derni&#232;re chance ... moi, en l'occurence !!!!!
J'envoie d&#232;s lors ma lettre de motivation &#224; qui de droit !!!!!!!!!!
Merci de votre soutien (40C minimum svp !!!:rose


----------



## La mouette (14 Octobre 2006)

j'ai vu un admin 

Edit: il est parti ..

Dsl les gars mais vos candidatures n'int&#233;ressent pas les rouges...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2006)

Putain c'est bordel ici, je sais pas dans quel Ordre vous comptez vous ranger ...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Octobre 2006)

Bon bobby et Ed vous êtes quand modo ?


----------



## alèm (14 Octobre 2006)

_bon, j'ai les noms, je bannis tout le monde ! (sauf les modos ou ex-modos )_


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Bon bobby et Ed vous &#234;tes quand modo ?



au bout de 10 pages la r&#233;ponse est ... jamais  :love:



			
				[MGZ] al&#232;m;4010136 a dit:
			
		

> _bon, j'ai les noms, je bannis tout le monde ! (sauf les modos ou ex-modos )_





je t'aime toi :rose: :love:


----------



## Amok (14 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est tout à fait sérieux, bien au contraire. C'est en voyant bengilli boire un ballon de rouge en reluquant le décolleté de sa voisine que j'ai trouvé ma vocation.



Quel ballon, et quelle voisine ?! :mouais:


----------



## alèm (14 Octobre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> je t'aime toi :rose: :love:



merci nico mais si c'&#233;tait quelqu'un d'autre, &#231;a me rendrait plus heureux.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Quel ballon, et quelle voisine ?! :mouais:


Ben... Euh... Il y avait une fille &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de lui, non ? &#192; moins que ce soit celle &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de toi... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4010136 a dit:
			
		

> _bon, j'ai les noms, je bannis tout le monde ! (sauf les modos ou ex-modos )_


Certains ex-modos quand m&#234;me, faut pas d&#233;conner. En fait on garde juste le chauve et l'autre l&#224;, celui qu'a dessin&#233; une teub pour s'en faire un avatar. Mais sinon, on taille. D'ailleurs, j'ai aussi une proposition &#224; faire pour certains verts... :mouais:
Quant au sous-forum, cour des miracles, mur des lamentables, ou foire des r&#233;sidus de tr&#244;nes, appelez &#231;a comme vous le voulez, l'id&#233;e n'est pas si pire. Mais s'il faut un mod&#233;rateur &#224; la cruaut&#233; &#233;prouv&#233;e, sans faille ni crevasse, il n'en est qu'un et c'est Moi.
Vous vous &#234;tes touch&#233; le pipi avec votre ch&#226;teau de sable... vous avez foment&#233; des r&#233;volutions dont m&#234;me l'ancienne plan&#232;te Pluton n'aurait pas voulu... vous postillonnez pustulez (un peu des deux en fait...) postulez &#224; des emplois de mod&#233;rateurs en parlant &#224; Benjamin soit avec diverses circonvolutions odieuses soit en pr&#233;sumant de sa non tenue &#224; l'alcool... Bref. Vous n'&#234;tes rien ou presque, mais c'est pas mieux. Vous &#234;tes nos Sim's. On vous d&#233;place. On vous construit des maisons. On vous accouple. On vous parle d'en-haut comme des Dieux parlent aux fourmis : en disant des choses intelligentes que ces cr&#233;tines ne comprennent pas... et quand le jeu foire, on baffe, on efface une partie, on &#233;crase une maison... bref. On fait ce qu'on veut quoi. On vous a m&#234;me fait croire que vous pouviez devenir des mod&#233;rateurs. Mais en fait il n'en est rien. Quand l'un de nous arr&#234;te de jouer, on tue un membre. Un pas trop en vue, mais un peu connu quand m&#234;me. Puis on garde son nom, et on le d&#233;ifie. (ndlr : il passe mod&#233;rateur &#224; vos yeux). L&#224;, un nouveau joueur comme nous prend les commandes et le jeu continue. Cruel. Vous l'avez tous remarqu&#233; n'est-ce pas ? N'avez-vous jamais dit : "qu'est-ce qu'il a chang&#233; depuis qu'il est vert celui-l&#224;..." et autres phrases de ce type. Z'&#234;tes tellement mous du bulbe que l'id&#233;e ne vous a jamais travers&#233; l'esprit. On croit r&#234;ver. De m&#234;me, quand un mod&#233;rateur "rend son tablier", il d&#233;cline. Il floode. Il dit des gros mots. Se f&#226;che avec d'autres... Ben ouais. On est des Dieux, mais l'IA, c'est toujours pas &#231;a. Un bot est un bot que voulez-vous.

Bon. Maintenant j'en ai trop dit. Je vais devoir vous supprimer.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Moi, je propose un forum dénommé *"fight-club"* dans lequel on jetterait pêle-mêle tous les threads qui partent en vrille et dans lequel se retrouveraient tous les belliqueux qui hantent ces lieux... il est certain que ce nouveau forum serait promis à un bel avenir...:rateau:
> Bien entendu, ce forum devrait être modéré d'une main de fer par quelqu'un au-dessus de tous soupçons, diplomate et doté d'une solide expérience de la négociation de la dernière chance ... moi, en l'occurence !!!!!
> J'envoie dès lors ma lettre de motivation à qui de droit !!!!!!!!!!
> Merci de votre soutien (40C minimum svp !!!:rose



Monsieur Zebig, d'ici quelques temps je ne saurais trop vous déconseiller d'aller trainer vos botes de motard a la petite semaine (Zizi Rider ça a mal vielli) du côté de Windows sur Mac.
Vos attributs qui feraient rire une boite de cure-dents risquerait d'en pâtir, fussent'ils sous la protection d'un sting cuir coqué (et surtout rembourré).


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4010196 a dit:
			
		

> Quand l'un de nous arrête de jouer, on tue un membre. Un pas trop en vue, mais un peu connu quand même. Puis on garde son nom, et on le déifie. (ndlr : il passe modérateur à vos yeux).


Finn_Atlas ? 

P.S. : Tu devrais écrire plus souvent chaton, tu fais ça bien joliment.


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Octobre 2006)

ah les enc*l&#233;s ils ont tu&#233; Pascal septante sept!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Octobre 2006)

Je croyais que déjà, se prendre pour Napoléon ou JFK c'était grave, mais là...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4010196 a dit:
			
		

> Certains ex-modos quand m&#234;me, faut pas d&#233;conner. En fait on garde juste le chauve et l'autre l&#224;, celui qu'a dessin&#233; une teub pour s'en faire un avatar. Mais sinon, on taille. D'ailleurs, j'ai aussi une proposition &#224; faire pour certains verts... :mouais:
> Quant au sous-forum, cour des miracles, mur des lamentables, ou foire des r&#233;sidus de tr&#244;nes, appelez &#231;a comme vous le voulez, l'id&#233;e n'est pas si pire. Mais s'il faut un mod&#233;rateur &#224; la cruaut&#233; &#233;prouv&#233;e, sans faille ni crevasse, il n'en est qu'un et c'est Moi.
> Vous vous &#234;tes touch&#233; le pipi avec votre ch&#226;teau de sable... vous avez foment&#233; des r&#233;volutions dont m&#234;me l'ancienne plan&#232;te Pluton n'aurait pas voulu... vous postillonnez pustulez (un peu des deux en fait...) postulez &#224; des emplois de mod&#233;rateurs en parlant &#224; Benjamin soit avec diverses circonvolutions odieuses soit en pr&#233;sumant de sa non tenue &#224; l'alcool... Bref. Vous n'&#234;tes rien ou presque, mais c'est pas mieux. Vous &#234;tes nos Sim's. On vous d&#233;place. On vous construit des maisons. On vous accouple. On vous parle d'en-haut comme des Dieux parlent aux fourmis : en disant des choses intelligentes que ces cr&#233;tines ne comprennent pas... et quand le jeu foire, on baffe, on efface une partie, on &#233;crase une maison... bref. On fait ce qu'on veut quoi. On vous a m&#234;me fait croire que vous pouviez devenir des mod&#233;rateurs. Mais en fait il n'en est rien. Quand l'un de nous arr&#234;te de jouer, on tue un membre. Un pas trop en vue, mais un peu connu quand m&#234;me. Puis on garde son nom, et on le d&#233;ifie. (ndlr : il passe mod&#233;rateur &#224; vos yeux). L&#224;, un nouveau joueur comme nous prend les commandes et le jeu continue. Cruel. Vous l'avez tous remarqu&#233; n'est-ce pas ? N'avez-vous jamais dit : "qu'est-ce qu'il a chang&#233; depuis qu'il est vert celui-l&#224;..." et autres phrases de ce type. Z'&#234;tes tellement mous du bulbe que l'id&#233;e ne vous a jamais travers&#233; l'esprit. On croit r&#234;ver. De m&#234;me, quand un mod&#233;rateur "rend son tablier", il d&#233;cline. Il floode. Il dit des gros mots. Se f&#226;che avec d'autres... Ben ouais. On est des Dieux, mais l'IA, c'est toujours pas &#231;a. Un bot est un bot que voulez-vous.
> 
> Bon. Maintenant j'en ai trop dit. Je vais devoir vous supprimer.


Quel &#233;go, mais quel &#233;go.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2006)

Finn_Atlas est aux toilettes. Une solide constipation. Nous vous remercions de prendre de ses nouvelles 


Ah ahhh... Et ben voilà.

On veut être sympa. Donner des infos. Montrer un peu d'empathie. Et forcément, c'est une erreur. Parler à ses Sim's, c'est pas une bonne idée. Ça répond pas, ou ça comprend pas. Ou les deux. Enfin bref...


Bon.


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4010212 a dit:
			
		

> Finn_Atlas est aux toilettes. Une solide constipation. Nous vous remercions de prendre de ses nouvelles


Ouais, je me suis pos&#233; la question r&#233;cemment, je me demandais ou il &#233;tait...

Et pis j'ai oubli&#233;.


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ouais, je me suis posé la question récemment, je me demandais ou il était...
> 
> Et pis j'ai oublié.




on viens de te le dire ... dtc


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4010212 a dit:
			
		

> Finn_Atlas est aux toilettes. Une solide constipation. Nous vous remercions de prendre de ses nouvelles


Tu sais bien que je garde un il sur tous (y compris sur sa signature de 642 Ko...). Vous êtes les brebis, moi le berger. Et, vu d'ici, ça sent l'Aïd el-Kébir.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Octobre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> on viens de te le dire ... dtc


On m'appelle en urgence. :love:

Mais un petit mot avant de vous quitter : quand je vois les r&#233;actions de certains modos, je vois bien qu'ils tremblent &#224; l'id&#233;e de partager leur fauteuil. 

Que ce soit bien clair. Bobby et moi avons le d&#233;sir d'offrir nos comp&#233;tences &#224; l'&#233;quipe de macG pour le bien de tous. L'id&#233;e m&#234;me de travailler en collaboration avec cette fine &#233;quipe nous r&#233;jouis. 
Point de soif de pouvoir, donc. Juste une envie de travailler, ensemble, pour le bien de tous.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Octobre 2006)

Moi je veux juste charcler dans la joie... :style:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2006)

Offrir vos comp&#233;tences ??? Ouais. Ben &#231;a vous co&#251;te pas cher comme investissement !


----------



## La mouette (14 Octobre 2006)

C'est beau ce que tu dis Ed... 

J'en ai renversé ma bière  

Je vote pour le plus sexy, le moins atteint, le plus ... bref


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4010230 a dit:
			
		

> Offrir vos compétences ??? Ouais. Ben ça vous coûte pas cher comme investissement !


Ils n'ont même pas l'honnêteté de leurs mensonges.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Moi je veux juste charcler dans la joie... :style:



Moi si!


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Je vote pour le plus sexy, le moins atteint, le plus ... bref




Merci.


----------



## tirhum (14 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4010230 a dit:
			
		

> Offrir vos comp&#233;tences ??? Ouais. Ben &#231;a vous co&#251;te pas cher comme investissement !


&#231;a tombe bien, j'en ai pas ...  



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Moi je veux juste charcler dans la joie... :style:


 :love: :love:





jpmiss a dit:


> Merci.


on a dit le moins atteint !!...


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Moi je veux juste charcler dans la joie... :style:



C'est ce qui fait de toi mon complément idéal car moi voyez vous je suis plutot d'un naturel taciturne.


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Merci.



L'hélium n'est pas perdu pour tout le monde :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Moi je veux juste charcler dans la joie... :style:


T'en foutrais moi...


----------



## NED (14 Octobre 2006)

Mais Amok en fait !!
c'est *toi* Jack Bauer....et tu travailles à la cellule anti-terroriste....


----------



## tirhum (14 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Mais Amok en fait !!
> c'est *toi* Jack Bauer....et tu travailles à la cellule anti-terroriste....


la flagornerie ne te mènera nulle-part, mon Nedouille !!  


 :love:


----------



## Nephou (15 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ben... Euh... Il y avait une fille à côté de lui, non ? À moins que ce soit celle à côté de toi... :rose:



quelques souvenirs numériques me soufflent que tomtom navait pas de décolleté ce soir là   

edition:


----------



## Nexka (15 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Mais Amok en fait !!
> c'est *toi* Jack Bauer....et tu travailles à la cellule anti-terroriste....



Dans le dernier épisode que j'ai vu, il était mal embarqué le pauvre Jack :mouais:  

C'est le cas de le dire  _Enfin je vais pas faire de spoil de la saison 5_


----------



## jpmiss (15 Octobre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Dans le dernier épisode que j'ai vu, il était mal embarqué le pauvre Jack :mouais:
> 
> C'est le cas de le dire  _Enfin je vais pas faire de spoil de la saison 5_


 
Bah tu vois ça, dans quelque temps ça sera un averto a 10 points et un ban de 5 jours pour hors sujet caractérisé.

Faut que ça change!


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bah tu vois ça, dans quelque temps ça sera un averto a 10 points et un ban de 5 jours pour hors sujet caractérisé.
> 
> Faut que ça change!


Ben pour une fois on tombe d'accord! 
M&#234;me si je monterais bien &#224; une semaine, mais bon...


----------



## Amok (15 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ben... Euh... Il y avait une fille à côté de lui, non ? À moins que ce soit celle à côté de toi... :rose:



:mouais:


----------



## Romuald (15 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Ramón et Pédro ??
> Roux et Combaluzier ?
> Jacob et Delafon ?
> Abel et Cain ??
> ...



Grosso et Modo ?
Chèvre et Babylone ?
Pentium et XP ?


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Nous acceptons également le paiement en liquide.



Même dans les cheveux ???


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Octobre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Même dans les cheveux ???


que si c'est du Petrol Hann©.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Octobre 2006)

Moi je me rappelle, quand je pétrolais la petite Anne... Mais c'est une autre histoire...


----------



## La mouette (15 Octobre 2006)

Pedro l'âne, contre la chute des chevaux ... ( accens Espagnol obligatoire)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Il ne faut surtout pas qu'ils se reproduisent...
> 
> C'est bien connu, le statut de modérateur facilite grandement l'approche sexuelle , et donc la procréation ...



mais parfois le resultat n'est pas si mauvais que cela : 
regardez la progeniture de la benj et l'amok , il n'est pas resussi  leur fiston mackie ?


----------



## La mouette (15 Octobre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> mais parfois le resultat n'est pas si mauvais que cela :
> regardez la progeniture de la benj et l'amok , il n'est pas resussi  leur fiston mackie ?



Malheureuse ce sujet est tabou :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Malheureuse ce sujet est tabou :afraid:


J'aurais plutôt dit : « *Attention*, il n'est plus possible de réagir sur cette dépêche. »


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Octobre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> mais parfois le resultat n'est pas si mauvais que cela :
> regardez la progeniture de la benj et l'amok , il n'est pas resussi  leur fiston mackie ?


mouais, Enfin ils ont un peu foir&#233; la programmation du correcteur grammatical.


----------



## La mouette (15 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'aurais plutôt dit : « *Attention*, il n'est plus possible de réagir sur cette dépêche. »



Et sur Google lorsque tu tapes: benj et l'amok, tu tombes sur Mackie


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Il y aura un nouveau problème : à ce moment là, il faudra me passer sur le corps !



pour faire quoi ?  :rose:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Trop tard ...


Bon, et bien on va &#234;tre oblig&#233; de recommencer &#224; se moquer de Patoch ici.


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Bon, et bien on va &#234;tre oblig&#233; de recommencer &#224; se moquer de Patoch ici.


Laisse tomber, il est KO, il sait plus ou il habite.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Laisse tomber, il est KO, il sait plus ou il habite.


Yeah! give me five, partner.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je tiens &#224; pr&#233;ciser que ma lettre de motivation &#224; moi est disponible aussi, mais qu'elle a &#233;t&#233; envoy&#233;e HIER SOIR.  Rien que l&#224;, j'ai une longueur d'avance, tout comme mon coll&#232;gue. Je laisse le soin aux foreumeurs de d&#233;signer les p&#226;les copies...




ce n'est pas parce que tu l'as envoy&#233; en premier que ta candidature sera accept&#233;  
en general le premiere qui "passe" est rarement l'elu :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:



edi : par contre en ce moment je recrute de toute urgences 2 vendeuses :
cela t'interesse ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Laisse tomber, il est KO, il sait plus ou il habite.



Tu te la touches en dormant, des fois?...


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Octobre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> ce n'est pas parce que tu l'as envoy&#233; en premier que ta candidature sera accept&#233;
> en general le premiere qui "passe" est rarement l'elu :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
> 
> 
> ...


Attention quand m&#234;me, Tatav!
Je saurai me souvenir de toi en temps voulu!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Octobre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> ce n'est pas parce que tu l'as envoy&#233; en premier que ta candidature sera accept&#233;
> en general le premiere qui "passe" est rarement l'elu :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
> 
> 
> ...


Pour faire les vendeuses, demande &#224; Patoch et JP. Ils adorent se d&#233;guiser en fille.


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu te la touches en dormant, des fois?...


Laisse Ed, j'm'en occupe.
Je lui ai donn&#233; rendez-vous dans un profil sombre et oubli&#233; de tous.
On ne retrouvera jamais sa charogne.


----------



## tirhum (15 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu te la touches en dormant, des fois?...


t'as vu le résultat sur sa "_peau_" ?!....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Laisse Ed, j'm'en occupe.
> Je lui ai donné rendez-vous dans un profil sombre et oublié de tous.
> On ne retrouvera jamais sa charogne.



A part le vieux pyjama noir tu as du monde avec toi?...


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> A part le vieux pyjama noir tu as du monde avec toi?...


J'ai confiance va...
Pour moi c'est comme si c'&#233;tait fait.


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu te la touches en dormant, des fois?...



Dis donc Gérard... tu serais pas en train de te masturber des fois ???

Si, pourquoi ?

Euh... ça te dérange pas d'utiliser la tienne steuplé ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Pour faire les vendeuses, demande à Patoch et JP. Ils adorent se déguiser en fille.



un corse assassin poseur des bombes et un anestesiste de pôvre n'enfants 
c'est pas vraiment ce que je cherche , et .......surtout j'aime rester en vie    

a moi il me faut juste 2 vendeurs qui savent parler aux femmes et surtout les faire passer en caisse


----------



## Amok (15 Octobre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> A moi il me faut juste 2 vendeurs qui savent parler aux femmes et surtout les faire passer en caisse



Des gigolpinces, quoi !


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Octobre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> un corse assassin poseur des bombes et un anestesiste de pôvre n'enfants



Moi c'est le genre de truc que j'aurais pas laissé...

Mais je dois être trop stricte.

N'empêche.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2006)

Je ne sais pas ce que fait ce Monsieur Ferran, mais ma patience est au dernier degré du thermomètre de l'exaspération. Il est plus que jamais souhaitable que ma nomination prenne effet dans les meilleurs délai. Sans cela, moi aussi je me mets à faire des fils de merde ! Et même si ça me coûte, croyez-moi, j'en suis capable !


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Octobre 2006)

Il est vrai que ce retard est intol&#233;rable.
On peut faire un petit coma &#233;thylique de temps en temps, mais tout de m&#234;me...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Il est vrai que ce retard est intol&#233;rable.
> On peut faire un petit coma &#233;thylique de temps en temps, mais tout de m&#234;me...


On m'informe que Benjamin s'est &#233;trangl&#233; de rire en prenant connaissance des candidatures de Patochman et jpmiss. 
Ce petit contretemps ne fait donc que retarder notre nomination &#224; Bobby et moi.


----------



## La mouette (16 Octobre 2006)

On m'informe que le goudron et les plumes sont arrivés ..
La cérémonie peut commencer


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> On m'informe que le goudron et les plumes sont arrivés ..
> La cérémonie peut commencer


T'emmerde pas avec &#231;a, va. 
Patoch et jp ne le m&#233;ritent pas, les plumes c'est cher maintenant...


----------



## tirhum (16 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> On m'informe que le goudron et les plumes sont arrivés ..
> La cérémonie peut commencer


c'est bon pour les pustules, tu crois ?!......


----------



## Patamach (16 Octobre 2006)

Je connais une torture assez efficace.
Notez qu'il faut prévoir un déguisement de cow-boy et des attributs genereux.
C'est pas gagné.


----------



## Amok (16 Octobre 2006)

Commencez par respecter vos ma&#238;tres, avant de postuler &#224; quoi que ce soit ! (Photo&#169;Nephou :love




​


----------



## fredintosh (16 Octobre 2006)

C'est un fake. Voici la photo originale.


----------



## jpmiss (16 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> T'emmerde pas avec ça, va.
> Patoch et jp ne le méritent pas, les plumes c'est cher maintenant...


 
Cette oposition systématique me semble pour le moins puérile venant d'individus visant des fonctions qui demandent mesure et maturité.
Plutot que de perdre la belle énergie de votre adolescence tardive, vous feriez mieux de comprendre que nous avons des interets communs...


----------



## tirhum (16 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Commencez par respecter vos ma&#238;tres, avant de postuler &#224; quoi que ce soit ! (Photo&#169;Nephou :love
> 
> (tof de s&#233;nateurs...)​


en si peu de temps.... &#231;a a bien chang&#233; !!......  

_(pour le troisi&#232;me "individu"... on me signale que les rotatives sont en panne.... 
il nous est donc impossible de mettre sous presse, pour l'instant, seulement !...  :casse: )_


----------



## Nephou (16 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Commencez par respecter vos maîtres, avant de postuler à quoi que ce soit ! (Photo©Nephou :love
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bengili aka le fils
amok aka le saint esprit


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Octobre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> amok aka le saint esprit




:hein: :hein: :hein: :hein: :hein: :hein: 

C'est pas plutôt le simple d'esprit que tu voulais dire ?


----------



## La mouette (16 Octobre 2006)

Toi ...  tu joues avec tes points disco


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Octobre 2006)

Rigole pas, je suis presque &#224; 4 !


----------



## La mouette (16 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Rigole pas, je suis presque à 4 !



C'est le genre de révélation qui empêche justement d'y arriver


----------



## supermoquette (16 Octobre 2006)

On ne rigole pas avec les points discos, j'ai aggrandi le club des rouges et le remord me ronge.


----------



## La mouette (16 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> On ne rigole pas avec les points discos, j'ai aggrandi le club des rouges et le remord me ronge.



Con*fesse* toi ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> ...le remord me ronge.



Tant que ce n'est pas la v&#233;role...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Octobre 2006)

Mes chers amis, j'ai une r&#233;velation &#224; vous faire : 

J'ai le pouvoir sur tout, je suis d'yeux.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Octobre 2006)

File dans ta chambre!!!


----------



## La mouette (16 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Mes chers amis, j'ai une révelation à vous faire :
> 
> J'ai le pouvoir sur tout, je suis d'yeux.




Sur est sur le Dark Side de Tintin toi


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> je suis d'yeux.


Moi aussi, si j'habitais sur une île, j'emmerderais tout le monde. Regarde Patoche.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> File dans ta chambre!!!




Une tâche d'ambre ? Où ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2006)

Bobby quasi-modo ?


Et pourquoi pas PonkHead aussi...


Bah oui, tiens, pourquoi pas ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Octobre 2006)

Moui, tant qu'on y est pourquoi pas Alem intelligent ?


----------



## Amok (16 Octobre 2006)

J'en connais un dont les points vont fondre comme de la rillette sur un radiateur !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Octobre 2006)

Pas moi


----------



## Nephou (16 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Pas moi


Cest le genre dincitation à la débauche, pure provocation, qui mérite une pluie battante « haro sur lahuri » donc ; comme quelquun a déjà dû le dire. _Cependant il va et cette fois-ci sans dire que tout appel au lynchage public est répréhensible comme les mains de certains contributeur dont nous tairons le nom

 bref, « sus ! » mais avec discernement_


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Octobre 2006)

J'ai un Quinte Flush, &#231;a peut m'&#233;pargner le lynchage ?


----------



## La mouette (16 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> J'ai un Quinte Flush, ça peut m'épargner le lynchage ?



Non ... :mouais:

En plus il joue ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> gna gna gna, vous feriez mieux de comprendre que nous avons des interets communs...



L'ai-je bien compris?
Une alliance des futurs mod&#233;rateurs?
Ca se n&#233;gocie... Faut juste voir l'int&#233;r&#234;t d'une telle union des forces. 
J'entends par l&#224; : il faut d&#233;signer l'ennemi...



edit : 
Excusez moi les marioles, je mets un peu de s&#233;rieux dans cette discussion.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Octobre 2006)

Oui, je parie mes points disco, c'est toi qui l'a dit


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> edit :
> Excusez moi les marioles, je mets un peu de s&#233;rieux dans cette discussion.



Le s&#233;rieux c'est que le futur mod&#233;rateur sera une mod&#233;ratrice ou assimil&#233; ! Les signes politiques sont l&#224;. Messieurs &#224; vos kilts et &#224; vos fixe-chaussettes !  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> ou assimilé !


Freelancer est pressenti ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Freelancer est pressenti ?



Je n'ose imaginer &#224; l'heure qu'il est le nombre de postulants qui, tels les politiciens fran&#231;ais de tous bords politiques, visitent all&#232;grement le site de Gaulthier :love: en esp&#233;rant trouver la jupe :love: qui leur irait le mieux tout en fredonnant "Femme des ann&#233;es 80"


----------



## La mouette (16 Octobre 2006)

Ah oui !  les femmes sont à la mode .. J'ai toujours dit qu'elles reviendraient au premier plan...

Y a qu'à voir Gauthier...un précurseur

Même qu'en France ils vont peut-être devoir réaménager LA chambre du président avec de nombreuses armoires...vaste projet qui mobilisera ce beau pays... 

MacGé toujours en avance d'un combat ...YES...:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> MacG&#233; toujours en avance d'un combat ...YES...:love:



D'ailleurs un sage a dit : "La jupe fait l'homme !" :love:


----------



## La mouette (16 Octobre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> D'ailleurs un sage a dit : "La jupe fait l'homme !" :love:



Ah oui !! Amok un précurseur 

par contre:



> Les fondements de lévolution et des motivations du port du pantalon ou de la jupe sont tout de même fort différents entre lun et lautre. Lhistoire du pantalon et des femmes a un lien étroit avec lavènement de légalité entre les sexes. Le port de la jupe par les hommes est quant à lui plus en relation avec un choix délibéré de démarcation, daffirmation de sa personnalité ainsi quune tendance de la mode.



C'est un peu long, si c'est juste pour dire que les valseuses sont plus à l'aise ... m' enfin , c'est un détail que seul les hommes comprendront .. ou apprécieront ... :love:


----------



## WebOliver (16 Octobre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> D'ailleurs un sage a dit : "La jupe fait l'homme !" :love:


 
Déjà bu...


----------



## NED (16 Octobre 2006)

A ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Cette oposition syst&#233;matique me semble pour le moins pu&#233;rile venant d'individus visant des fonctions qui demandent mesure et maturit&#233;.
> Plutot que de perdre la belle &#233;nergie de votre adolescence tardive, vous feriez mieux de comprendre que nous avons des interets communs...


Une alliance pour lutter contre l'ordre &#233;tabli? Est-ce bien &#231;a dont il s'agit?

Nous pouvons en discuter.


----------



## Patamach (16 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Une alliance pour lutter contre l'ordre établi? Est-ce bien ça dont il s'agit?
> 
> Nous pouvons en discuter.



Sont pas encore au second tour qu'ils parlent déjà d'alliance ... 
Faudrait un sondage pour laisser le bon peuple de macg s'exprimer je dis


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Octobre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Faudrait un sondage pour laisser le bon peuple de macg s'exprimer je dis



Hin hin! 
On s'en fout!


----------



## Nephou (16 Octobre 2006)

Mesdames, Mesdemoiselles, Messieurs et Mesdamoiseaux,
en parcourant avec lassitude ces quelques lignes, dans lesquelles traits divins fr&#244;lent dais triviaux, je ne pouvais &#244;ter de mon esprit &#8211; pourtant l&#233;ger de par ses nurses mues &#8211; l&#8217;id&#233;e aga&#231;ante qu&#8217;un niveau de lecture me manquait&#8230; Ce soir pourtant mon esprit est lib&#233;r&#233;.  &#8220;Nunc est bidonduil et alleluia !&#8221;  J&#8217;ai mis le doigt sur l&#8217;&#233;pine occulaire &#224; laquelle mon cerveau achoppait : inconsciemment je lisait pour titre de ce fil &#171; Enfin, l&#8217;Odr*&#233;* nouveau! &#187; ; Dieu me tripote et maintenant &#231;a va mieux.

Que le fiel miel ciel vous soit propice !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Octobre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> Mesdames, Mesdemoiselles, Messieurs et Mesdamoiseaux,
> en parcourant avec lassitude ces quelques lignes, dans lesquelles traits divins fr&#244;lent dais triviaux, je ne pouvais &#244;ter de mon esprit &#8211; pourtant l&#233;ger de par ses nurses mues &#8211; l&#8217;id&#233;e aga&#231;ante qu&#8217;un niveau de lecture me manquait&#8230; Ce soir pourtant mon esprit est lib&#233;r&#233;.  &#8220;Nunc est bidonduil et alleluia !&#8221;  J&#8217;ai mis le doigt sur l&#8217;&#233;pine occulaire &#224; laquelle mon cerveau achoppait : inconsciemment je lisait pour titre de ce fil &#171; Enfin, l&#8217;Odr*&#233;* nouveau! &#187; ; Dieu me tripote et maintenant &#231;a va mieux.
> 
> Que le fiel miel ciel vous soit propice !


T'as pas fini de tra&#238;ner avec P77!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Octobre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> Dieu me tripote et maintenant &#231;a va mieux.




*Oui j'avais cru comprendre*
au vu de certaines photos expos&#233;es dans quelque fil du bar que tu as &#233;t&#233; r&#233;cemment en compagnie de Doc&#233;vil.

Mais je ne pensais point que c'e&#251;t &#233;t&#233; aussi loin.


----------



## NED (16 Octobre 2006)

Et on appelle ça "un ordre nouveau"
J'appelerait plutôt ça : "le bordel obsolète"


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Et on appelle ça "un ordre nouveau"
> J'appelerait plutôt ça : "le bordel obsolète"


m&#233;non.

Ca c'est juste une mise en bouche.


----------



## NED (16 Octobre 2006)

Et bin ça promet !!!
Heu...non...plutôt ça promet pas....


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *On va servir de la tête de con sauce gribiche avec les boulages rouges...* :love: :love: :love:



Mmmm ! :love: Mon cher Patoche, désolé pour le retard, j'étais assez occupé dans les forums techniques. Avec un tel plat de résistance, je te propose une entrée toute indiquée : de la crème d'andouille à zéro pour cent de matière grise (ne pas oublier d'épustuler avant cuisson) ! 

Sinon, je soutiens ta candidature à 100%, il faut absolument faire barrage à ces deux terroristes de la calembredaine. D'ailleurs, je me demande si une paire de bans définitifs à titre préventif ...


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sinon, je soutiens ta candidature à 100%, il faut absolument faire barrage à ces deux terroristes de la calembredaine. D'ailleurs, je me demande si une paire de bans définitifs à titre préventif ...



_Pour Ed, il suffit de l'attacher à la sculpture au milieu du rieu de la Somme passant devant le Quai Bélu... 

quand il aura été faluché 5 fois et eu 5 fois un maillot d'une quelconque organisation universitaire alcoolique avec vomi dessus, il fera moins le malin...:style:

à ce propos, il serait bien d'aller détacher le cadavre de jojo qui est à cet endroit en ce moment, il est moisi... :sick::casse::sick:

mais s'il faut de l'aide pour bannir, je serais là ! 
_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Octobre 2006)

L'heure n'est plus à l'opposition entre les candidats. _Soon, Y'll know much more._

Alèm, Pascal, Bande de crevures!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sinon, je soutiens ta candidature à 100%



Je plussoie !  Face aux deux paires de Laurel et Hardy c'est le membre qu'il faut à macg ! De plus en Don Cassoulet il a prouvé qu'il porte la soutane avec classe


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> ah les enc*lés ils ont tué Pascal septante sept!



t'inquiète pas ma puce pustule, le troisième jour, je suis ressussité. Pis en fait, Chaton ne hache que c'eux qu'il n'aime pas (très malsain d'ailleurs, ne pas être aimé par Chaton), j'ai pas attendu d'être en vert pour sympathiser avec lui. T'aurais du en faire autant, d'ailleurs, très cher futur zombie de blork


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> L'heure n'est plus à l'opposition entre les candidats. _Soon, Y'll know much more._
> 
> Alèm, Pascal, Bande de crevures!!!!



ah non, moi je suis une raclûre.

une ou deux preuves accablantes


faudrait voir à ne pas confondre quand même... j'ai une ré-put-ation à tenir moi monsieur le traître !


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> a moi il me faut juste 2 vendeurs qui savent parler aux femmes et surtout les faire passer en caisse



Méfie toi, Princess, il y en a qui confondent "caisse" et "casserole"


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Mais je dois &#234;tre trop strict*e*.



Tiens, Sonny &#224; vir&#233; sa cutie


----------



## La mouette (17 Octobre 2006)

La campagne est lanc&#233;e, un "d&#233;bat" &#224; trois peut-&#234;tre ..on vous envoies les 50 questions par  MP 

12 questions vous seront pos&#233;es au hasard, et vous aurez 3min 15 secondes pour y r&#233;pondre, sans avoir le droit de vous couper la parole.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> La campagne est lanc&#233;e, un "d&#233;bat" &#224; trois peut-&#234;tre ..on vous envoies les 50 questions par  MP
> 
> 12 questions vous seront pos&#233;es au hasard, et vous aurez 3min 15 secondes pour y r&#233;pondre, sans avoir le droit de vous couper la parole.



C'est &#231;a, la vie, il y a des "oh !" et d&#233;bat :rateau: Quelque chose me dit que ce n'est pas la parole qu'ils vont vouloir se couper


----------



## La mouette (17 Octobre 2006)

Pourvu que tout cela soit démocratique et que la communauté en sorte rassurée sur le programme de modération envisagé.

La qualité des candidats auto-désigné n'est plus à (dé) faire


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Octobre 2006)

Pas de campagne, pas de programme....

Je suis pour la charclade ; point barre!


----------



## Luc G (17 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Pas de campagne, pas de programme....
> 
> Je suis pour la charclade ; point barre!



Qu'est-ce que t'as contre la campagne, le Corse ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Pas de campagne, pas de programme....
> 
> Je suis pour la charclade ; point barre!



Je suppose qu'il doit sortir le tapi rouge quand tu vas le voir, ton rémouleur 

Sinon, j'ai pas compris ce que le fait que tu ne sois pas partisan de Raymond Barre venait faire dans le débat


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que t'as contre la campagne, le Corse ?



S'il préfère l'Evil, c'est son doc droit !


----------



## La mouette (17 Octobre 2006)

Tous sur iChat ...

Une élection à l'applaudimètre est une bonne solution ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Octobre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que t'as contre la campagne, le Corse ?



*C'EST UN REPAIR DE BOUSEUX À QUI INTERNET PERMET DÉSORMAIS DE NOUS LES BRISER À DOMICILE!!! *


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2006)

VBull doit être campagnard, je ne peux pas te bouler.
Alors je vote Patoch, il ferait un excellent maître du chateau.
oï


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> Mesdames, Mesdemoiselles, Messieurs et Mesdamoiseaux,
> en parcourant avec lassitude ces quelques lignes, dans lesquelles traits divins frôlent dais triviaux, je ne pouvais ôter de mon esprit  pourtant léger de par ses nurses mues  lidée agaçante quun niveau de lecture me manquait Ce soir pourtant mon esprit est libéré.  Nunc est bidonduil et alleluia !  Jai mis le doigt sur lépine occulaire à laquelle mon cerveau achoppait : inconsciemment je lisait pour titre de ce fil « Enfin, lOdr*é* nouveau! » ; Dieu me tripote et maintenant ça va mieux.
> 
> Que le fiel miel ciel vous soit propice !



Hein ? Quoi ? Qu'est ce qui se passe ?
Serais ce une façon de prouver que je lis toutes ces conneries, en répondant à l'appel ?
Oui je les lis ...

Et parfois je rigole bêtement et je ne sais même pas pourquoi :rose: 

ps : j'en profites pour régler une affaire orthographique avec Mister Blork, qui ne se prive pas à mon égard : sale con de Blork, pourquoi un "e" à sal ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Octobre 2006)

Parce que f&#233;minin ou masculin, on &#233;crit "sale".
Avec un "e" &#224; la fin. 
:rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (17 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Parce que féminin ou masculin, on écrit "sale".
> Avec un "e" à la fin.
> :rateau:


Ca ne tiendrait qu'à moi ça serait bon pour un averto d'au moins 10 points pour odré ça...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ca ne tiendrait qu'à moi ça serait bon pour un averto d'au moins 10 points pour odré ça...


On peut en discuter, futur coll&#232;gue. Mais sache que, par principe, je suis d'accord avec toi.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2006)

Une autre modération est possible,
accessoirement, une autre orthographe est possible aussi.

Votez TACTAC - Technique de moderAtion Cui Tue sA mere, Chiez !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Parce que féminin ou masculin, on écrit "sale".
> Avec un "e" à la fin.
> :rateau:



Je te remercie pour cette précision, ma journée est transformée  

Je pars d'un meilleur pied et reste sur ma chaise.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2006)

Mis&#232;re.... :mouais:


----------



## NED (17 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4013228 a dit:
			
		

> Misère.... :mouais:



Coluche n'aurait pas dit mieux....


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4013228 a dit:
			
		

> Misère.... :mouais:





NED a dit:


> Coluche n'aurait pas dit mieux....



Si, il avait prévu le cas. Il aurait dit "Pire, déjà, c'est grave, pire, ben là, c'est ENCORE pire !"


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2006)

Ouais. C'est bien ce que je disais. 'Tention aux portes...


----------

